# Saddle bag or second bottle cage with tool bottle?



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

As the title says-Saddle bag or second bottle cage with tool bottle on Madone 9???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

With a bike like that, you should have your team car carry everything.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm confused. You're on a $8,000 bike and haven't yet worked out how many water bottles you like to ride with... or where to carry your tools?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Saddle bag.

And what OldZaskar said....


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Saddle bag.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Saddle Bag.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Neither ... get one of these
https://www.sfbags.com/products/cycling-ride-pouch


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

backpack


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Get a trailer and do it right!

Seriously though, two water bottles and a saddle bag. Do you ever ride in hot weather?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Saddle bag and line your QRs up with forks and stays. Nice color.


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

I only ever use one bottle, never need a second, plenty of opportunities to refill. I live in Ireland so it's not too hot... I have been switching between bottle and bag, just looking for opinions on what people think looks better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keezx (Jun 6, 2017)

I never ever use saddlebags, one of the ugliest inventions ever made.
When I think I need extra water , which happens only 1 a 2 times a year, I take a throwaway bottle in my shirt and consume that first.
Toolbottle is so convenient when you have more then bike....


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

kevina6 said:


> just looking for opinions on what people think looks better.


That bike being ridden fast looks better than anything. If people can see your set up, you aren't riding fast enough.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

kevina6 said:


> I only ever use one bottle, never need a second, plenty of opportunities to refill. I live in Ireland so it's not too hot... I have been switching between bottle and bag, *just looking for opinions on what people think looks better.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem with either, especially if there's water in the second water bottle, is you run the risk of your bike looking like it gets ridden further than the coffee shop.

How about both. Roughly zero people, including the rider, notice or care about such things when you're on the bike. And you can just take the saddle bag off for photo shots and coffee shop leaning.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I only use one bottle, I use the second spot to hold a tool bottle thing.

I recommend this vs. a saddle bag for you.

If you're used to only going through one and as long as there are enough water stops, you'll be fine.

I stopped using two bottles a couple years ago, hasn't been so bad. Only time it's bad is on charity/event rides that are like 100 miles. If I'm in a group that's hammering and they aren't stopping, neither am I. In that case I just ask for water from the next guy until we stop, no real issue.

Water is very heavy. I'm not going to carry it if I'm not going to use it.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> In that case I just ask for water from the next guy until we stop, no real issue.


That will work, but how do you get him to stop if you have a flat and give you your saddlebag with tools/tube/levers/cartridges?


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

Jay Strongbow said:


> The problem with either, especially if there's water in the second water bottle, is you run the risk of your bike looking like it gets ridden further than the coffee shop.
> 
> How about both. Roughly zero people, including the rider, notice or care about such things when you're on the bike. And you can just take the saddle bag off for photo shots and coffee shop leaning.


Cheers for the reply, very few coffee stops... had a nice 3 day 540km spin lastly Thursday Friday and Saturday. Plenty of miles on the bike since I got it in March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I use the second spot to hold a tool bottle thing.





duriel said:


> That will work, but how do you get him to stop if you have a flat and give you your saddlebag with tools/tube/levers/cartridges?


Think you missed the part where I carry a tool bottle thing. They hold tons of stuff. They keep the weight lower on the frame too.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> I only use one bottle, I use the second spot to hold a tool bottle thing.
> 
> I recommend this vs. a saddle bag for you.
> 
> ...


I don't know which is worse, not carrying a tube and pump because someone else is prepared and will help, or only carrying one water bottle because someone else has two and can be sponged, so to speak, off of.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I only use one bottle, I use the second spot to hold a tool bottle thing.
> 
> I recommend this vs. a saddle bag for you.
> 
> ...


Why didn't I think of that? Cliff bars and gels have weight too. Once I get other people to carry that and water for me I'm .00000149 seconds closer to the all-important group ride KOM.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tool pouch goes in a jersey pocket.

bags kinda suck.

mooching water kinda sucks, too.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> *tool pouch goes in a jersey pocket.
> *
> bags kinda suck.
> 
> mooching water kinda sucks, too.


That's what I do, generally, but use a bag for extra long rides where I have a lot of food and/or a second tube, or rides where I have a jacket that I might ended up taking off to put in my pockets. Basically if I need more pocket space a bag is good.

Maybe every one is pointing and laughing at me and I'm aloof or I'm loosing 3 mph due to bad aerodynamics and don't realize it but if there's a big looks or functionality issue with saddle bags I haven't picked up on it yet.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Why didn't I think of that? Cliff bars and gels have weight too. Once I get other people to carry that and water for me I'm .00000149 seconds closer to the all-important group ride KOM.


I don't carry bars or gels either, don't use them. Only time I ever carry any food is super long event rides with rest stops that have bananas. I always ride in a "fasted" state and never eat until a while after I ride for the day.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I like to do things the easy way,, you know,, one and done.. If I have to choose it’s the extremely small saddle bag,, just enough room for two co2’s + the regulator/valve, a spare tube, a small patch kit, a copy of DL/Insurance card, some cash and fix-it sticks. This stuff will get you home, 99.9999% of the time. It stays on the bike and gets restocked as needed. I use two water bottles and for some rides would appreciate three as 30 miles as between stops in +100F weather pushes my limits and Water is a handy thing to have!!.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Keezx said:


> I never ever use saddlebags, one of the ugliest inventions ever made.
> When I think I need extra water , which happens only 1 a 2 times a year, I take a throwaway bottle in my shirt and consume that first.


Bottle in the shirt makes the rider look fatter thus ugly.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a large Sticky Pod:


----------



## kevina6 (Apr 10, 2017)

colnagoG60 said:


> I use a large Sticky Pod:
> 
> View attachment 319553


Neat job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't carry bars or gels either, don't use them. Only time I ever carry any food is super long event rides with rest stops that have bananas. *I always ride in a "fasted" state* and never eat until a while after I ride for the day.


In another thread you were saying, to paraphrase, you eat a lot of carbs because they are fuel now you're saying this.
So are you just full of it or do you have a reason for eating a lot of 'fuel' except for when it would actually do any good?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I grabbed one of my kids soft pencil cases ($1.50 or so)

Fits everything I need, tube, co2, patches, money, tire lever, etc.

It fits perfectly in my jersey pocket. No more saddle bags for me.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

arai_speed said:


> I grabbed one of my kids soft pencil cases ($1.50 or so)
> 
> Fits everything I need, tube, co2, patches, money, tire lever, etc.
> 
> It fits perfectly in my jersey pocket. No more saddle bags for me.


Big spender  Sandwich bags wrapped in an elastic work well too. But they don't last forever. $1.50 should pay off in the long run.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Big spender  Sandwich bags wrapped in an elastic work well too. But they don't last forever. $1.50 should pay off in the long run.


I used the pencil case as a test to see how much it would hold, how it would fit in my pocket, etc.

It's worked very well and after a few months it has shown no major wear so I've kept using it.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Think you missed the part where I carry a tool bottle thing. They hold tons of stuff. They keep the weight lower on the frame too.


I was replying to the OP'er. He only has one WB position, so I assume he has his WB there.

I have 2 WB positions, 1 has my tools in a bottle. Unless it is a really long ride or extremely hot, then I put the tools in my jersey. But I hate having a bunch of heavy stuff in the jersey, so .... unless it is necessary, it ain't guna happen.

I know guys that always sponge of the peleton, I just ride right by when they have a flat and they have the funniest face when they see no one is going to stop! I'll borrow what I need when i forget, but that is not my everyday plan!


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

duriel said:


> I know guys that always sponge of the peleton, I just ride right by when they have a flat and they have the funniest face when they see no one is going to stop! I'll borrow what I need when i forget, but that is not my everyday plan!


+1 !!!! Nobody likes a mooch, especially when they are riding a +$8K bike


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> In another thread you were saying, to paraphrase, you eat a lot of carbs because they are fuel now you're saying this.
> So are you just full of it or do you have a reason for eating a lot of 'fuel' except for when it would actually do any good?


Yes, I eat a ton of carbs. The lion's share of my diet easily.

How do you think I have fuel to ride in a fasted state?

I don't think you understand how this works.


----------



## biscut (Dec 15, 2016)

Arkel has an awesome (to me) lightweight under seat pack. I have a multi tool, 2 Pete's levers, tube, CO2 cartridge x2, and a spare chain link. Nice and tight and out of the way.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

MMsRepBike said:


> Water is very heavy. I'm not going to carry it if I'm not going to use it.


My saddle bag is heavier that a 25oz water bottle......

To the OP - just stick a tube, and tire levers plus CO2 in a jersey pocket if you're going for shorter rides locally, and throw another water bottle and saddle bag on if you are going long.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Srode said:


> My saddle bag is heavier that a 25oz water bottle......


The point is that I don't use a second bottle but maybe once or twice a year.

Carrying a second bottle full of water that I never use on 99% of rides is not something I'm going to do. A full bottle is very heavy vs. having no bottle at all.

The smallest, lightest bottle on the market, the Elite Fly, is 611 grams full of water (only 550ml).

My tool bottle is only 359 grams totally stocked. That puts my tool bottle at half the weight of a typical bottle of water.


----------

